# Eberspacher Combitronic in Starblazer



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

The brochure for 2006 Starblazer XL says it has an Eberspacher Combitronic but with no other information.

Can anyone who has a 2006 Starblazer tell me exactly what the Combitronic does:

Blown air heating: does this work only on diesel or on 240 volts as well?

Water heating: does this work on 240v as well as diesel? does it have a calorifier to heat the water from the vehicle engine?

Does it have the system where the engine can be heated from the Eberspacher?

Any other information on the Eberspacher system in the Starblazer XL installation would be useful too.

Thanks,

Harvey


----------



## robwat (May 12, 2007)

*Eberspacher*

Our first van which was an Autocruise Starburst also had the combi tronic. This works from Diesel and Mains for water and heating. We had a 2005 reg and I am assuming yours is the same. You can also run the heating from diesel while on the move. It is a very good system but very noisy on start up and can be a bit wearing if you go away when the weather is colder as it reaches temperature stops then restarts when the temperature falls. I will check if I still have the manual but I think it went with the van. If you phone Autocruise or Eberpacher they should be able to help. From memory you can download the manual from the Eberpacher website.


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

*Re: Eberspacher*



robwat said:


> Our first van which was an Autocruise Starburst also had the combi tronic. This works from Diesel and Mains for water and heating. We had a 2005 reg and I am assuming yours is the same. You can also run the heating from diesel while on the move. It is a very good system but very noisy on start up and can be a bit wearing if you go away when the weather is colder as it reaches temperature stops then restarts when the temperature falls. I will check if I still have the manual but I think it went with the van. If you phone Autocruise or Eberpacher they should be able to help. From memory you can download the manual from the Eberpacher website.


Thanks robwat,
I am viewing a motorhome tomorrow which has this system and knowing nothing about it, is the reason for the question.

I have googled for Eberspacher Combitronic but keep getting other Eberspacher models so I suspect the Combi may not now be made .....

will still appreciate anyone elses input.
Thanks,

Harvey


----------



## robwat (May 12, 2007)

*Instructions*

Found this on the Eperspacher.com site under Support and Downloads. I am not sure of your model number but chances are it is included. If not visit the site where I am sure you will find it.


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

*Re: Instructions*



robwat said:


> Found this on the Eperspacher.com site under Support and Downloads. I am not sure of your model number but chances are it is included. If not visit the site where I am sure you will find it.


Excellent robwat, thanks a million: just what I wanted: I'm not positive about the model but it is one of the all singing / dancing ones .... anyway we have bought the 'van today so the old silver and black avatar may change soon ......... 

Harvey


----------

